# visa requirements



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

My name is Diane and I am a Canadian. I want to spend 6 months a year in Portugal to visit with my daughter and son in law. My daughter is married and has lived there 4 years. I was hoping to spend 5 to 6 months a year over there once I retire and I am not sure what paperwork is required to do this. I will not be working while I am there, just visiting. Can anyone help with this??
Also my son would love to go over there for a year and hopefully work, what is needed for him to be able to do this?

Thank you, 
Diane


----------



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

thanks for the info, hope it is not too difficult to get what is needed. I am in Vancouver and I am sure there is a Portuguese embassy here.


----------

